# Jamie doesn't like bully sticks????



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I am really surprised I gave Jamie a bully stick and she seems to hate it. She keeps spitting it out. I read about bully sticks here and how everyone's dogs just love these things. She avoids the bully stick like the plague-really weird. She likes knuckles though and her kongs w/frozen pnut butter. I was looking for something safe for her as a treat that will last. I am too afraid to give her those whole knuckle bones from Tractor Supply. I bought a bargain bag from there yesterday with knuckles/bullies/various chews because I didn't want to buy a bunch of the sticks and she not like them. I am glad I didn't buy the whole pkg. of b sticks now. Plus they were like $18 for only 3 or 4 so I bought the bargain bag w/ various items for $11.

I give treats like once a month to keep my dogs busy for a few hrs. when I give flea meds. because the treats distract so they will not try to roll off the flea meds. My mastiff is a notorious roller so I have found that if I give a long lasting treat that it keeps her from rolling off the flea meds. I gave Lola(mastiff) a bone which is working great. I gave Jamie b stick- no go for her she wanted the bone. Like I said before she won't touch the b stick. I though b sticks would be safer to give her than a knuckle or knuckle bone?
Does anyone else's dog not care for the b sticks? Are knuckles safe for a 8 mth. old. not the whole bone just the knuckle? Does anyone else have any safe ideas for a treat that will last?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I bought a couple of bully sticks at petsmart a couple days ago and gave it to Riley and Shasta after dinner last night. Those suckers were gone before i could blink! I guess some dogs REALLY like them and others dont. Who knows. Speaking of TSC i need to make a trip for some more bones.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Some bully sticks are more appealing than others. Depends on the brand, some are stinkier. The first bully sticks we gave our dogs lasted forever since at the time they weren't into them. It seemed like they didn't like them at first, but once they started getting them chewed a bit, them they really went to town on them.

So you could try gnawing on one end a bit to get it going for her. 


Just kidding


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Raw knuckle bones are safe from what I understand. Saber is 15 weeks and she gets raw beef soup bones, loves them. She loves bully sticks too. I just got a Himalayan chew which is made from yak milk and is a very hard treat. She likes that a lot and it lasts a long time.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> I bought a couple of bully sticks at petsmart a couple days ago and gave it to Riley and Shasta after dinner last night. Those suckers were gone before i could blink! I guess some dogs REALLY like them and others dont. Who knows. Speaking of TSC i need to make a trip for some more bones.


TSC has a great bargain bag with like 2 lbs. of assorted goodies with bullies/knuckles/knuckles bones for $11.99. I think it is a good deal considering a pkg. of bullies was $17.99 for just one variety of treat. I am going to start buying it for my dogs, but I will get the other variety w/o the b sticks next time.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> Raw knuckle bones are safe from what I understand. Saber is 15 weeks and she gets raw beef soup bones, loves them. She loves bully sticks too. I just got a Himalayan chew which is made from yak milk and is a very hard treat. She likes that a lot and it lasts a long time.


I have never heard of a Himalayan chew. I will have to research that one more. Ok so knuckles are safe for a pup-thanks.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> Some bully sticks are more appealing than others. Depends on the brand, some are stinkier. The first bully sticks we gave our dogs lasted forever since at the time they weren't into them. It seemed like they didn't like them at first, but once they started getting them chewed a bit, them they really went to town on them.
> 
> So you could try gnawing on one end a bit to get it going for her.
> 
> ...


 this one is really stinky if she needs me too start it for her she is out of luck. I would be puking and I know what they are made from.lol I will stick to knuckles then


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> TSC has a great bargain bag with like 2 lbs. of assorted goodies with bullies/knuckles/knuckles bones for $11.99. I think it is a good deal considering a pkg. of bullies was $17.99 for just one variety of treat. I am going to start buying it for my dogs, but I will get the other variety w/o the b sticks next time.


 
awesome! i'll have to go check that out. Maybe take Shasta with me once she dries out some more lol!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sometimes it takes a little while for dogs to get used to things. They don't always like them right away.

I would just leave them around with the rest of her toys and let her chew on it as she pleases. It's not going to go bad or anything like a raw bone would, so it should be fine.

Let her pick it up on her own and go from there. Give it some time, don't force it or anything.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Sometimes it takes a little while for dogs to get used to things. They don't always like them right away.
> 
> I would just leave them around with the rest of her toys and let her chew on it as she pleases. It's not going to go bad or anything like a raw bone would, so it should be fine.
> 
> Let her pick it up on her own and go from there. Give it some time, don't force it or anything.


Thanks I will try that. I tried to play with her w/ the stick, but she just avoided it. I will give her some time and if the b stick just is something she is not interested in then I will just keep them for my mastiff(Lola). Lola will eat anything so the sticks will not be wasted.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

JustMeLeslie said:


> I have never heard of a Himalayan chew. I will have to research that one more. Ok so knuckles are safe for a pup-thanks.


Himalayan Dog Chew - 100% Natural. Authentic. No Preservatives. An Everest Sized Treat

They also carry them at bestbullysticks.com

We haven't used them, but we're thinking about ordering a couple to give them a try.


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

Ruger wasnt into them a couple of weeks ago. Now he is rarely seen without one. He is teething so bad I am glad he has bullys.....


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh man I wish we had a Tractor Supply! My dogs love bullies but they do not last long. I have also tried the Yak milk and talk about stink butt


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

vat said:


> Oh man I wish we had a Tractor Supply! My dogs love bullies but they do not last long. I have also tried the Yak milk and talk about stink butt


I just looked at the ingredients.........yaks milk, cow milk, salt and lime juice.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

vat said:


> Oh man I wish we had a Tractor Supply! My dogs love bullies but they do not last long. I have also tried the Yak milk and talk about stink butt


So yours got bad gas from the Himalayan Chew?? I am seriously thinking of trying it ,but not if Jamie Lee is gonna stink me out of the house.lol


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> Himalayan Dog Chew - 100% Natural. Authentic. No Preservatives. An Everest Sized Treat
> 
> They also carry them at bestbullysticks.com
> 
> We haven't used them, but we're thinking about ordering a couple to give them a try.


Thanks looking at the site now.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I also found the himalayan chews on Amazon.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

He did get kinda gassy, thank goodness it did not last long!


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm waiting for my first order of Himalayan Dog Chews AND Bully sticks to arrive! Ridley is an extremely powerful chewer and we've had some close calls lately with inappropriate things being demolished and eaten. I figured that if nothing else, both of these things are digestible so hopefully he will like them and they will last long enough to be worth the money!

Eventually I'm going to do a blog review about so-called indestructible toys. I'm slowly working my way through the lists I've seen!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

vat said:


> He did get kinda gassy, thank goodness it did not last long!


Ok if I try them I will know to keep some Gas X on hand. Thanks.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

My dogs don't like the stinky (cheaper go figure LOL) ones but devour the ones sold for 8 bucks a piece!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

smdaigle said:


> I'm waiting for my first order of Himalayan Dog Chews AND Bully sticks to arrive! Ridley is an extremely powerful chewer and we've had some close calls lately with inappropriate things being demolished and eaten. I figured that if nothing else, both of these things are digestible so hopefully he will like them and they will last long enough to be worth the money!
> 
> Eventually I'm going to do a blog review about so-called indestructible toys. I'm slowly working my way through the lists I've seen!


 
Ok so when you do get your order of the himalayan treats if you don't mind let me know how it goes for Ridley and what your opinion is of them. I would appreciate that a lot. 

*I think a blog for all those supposedly industructible toys is a fabulous idea.*


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

lizzyjo said:


> Ruger wasnt into them a couple of weeks ago. Now he is rarely seen without one. He is teething so bad I am glad he has bullys.....


I am glad he does like them, they seem essential for a teething pup.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

We didn't have any gas or digestive issues from the Himalayan chew here, but I got the large size and Saber has chewed for hours and hours over the last few days and has not even worn it down a half inch yet. It is really hard.

I get the odor free, 12", thick bully sticks from bestbullysticks.com for only $2.89 each. When she was 9-13 weeks old one lasted a week, chewing for a couple hours a day. Now at 15 weeks one lasts about 3-4 days. 

The soup bone she has had for about a week I think. I got it from the grocery store, just a beef soup bone with marrow, big enough she couldn't swallow it. She chewed off the meat in about 2 days, and still is chewing the bone. I stick it in the freezer when she isn't chewing it. It was less than $3 for two large bones.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> My dogs don't like the stinky (cheaper go figure LOL) ones but devour the ones sold for 8 bucks a piece!


Ok so it seems like not all the bully sticks are the same. I guess maybe I should try Jamie on a different brand then and she if she likes it better. The one I gave Jamie was really stinky.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> We didn't have any gas or digestive issues from the Himalayan chew here, but I got the large size and Saber has chewed for hours and hours over the last few days and has not even worn it down a half inch yet. It is really hard.
> 
> I get the odor free, 12", thick bully sticks from bestbullysticks.com for only $2.89 each. When she was 9-13 weeks old one lasted a week, chewing for a couple hours a day. Now at 15 weeks one lasts about 3-4 days.
> 
> The soup bone she has had for about a week I think. I got it from the grocery store, just a beef soup bone with marrow, big enough she couldn't swallow it. She chewed off the meat in about 2 days, and still is chewing the bone. I stick it in the freezer when she isn't chewing it. It was less than $3 for two large bones.


Thanks for the info. It seems as if bestbullysticks.com is the best place to get both the bullies and himalayan chews from. I will try the odorless since she seemed to not like the stinkier one. All dogs are different I guess some like the stinkier ones some don't.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> OK so it seems like not all the bully sticks are the same. I guess maybe I should try Jamie on a different brand then and she if she likes it better. The one I gave Jamie was really stinky.


 
The reason I have been told some are stinky is because the cheaper ones are made of the same part of the body but high care is not taken in making them so the smell comes from the urine and filth that the animals sometime live in, the expensive ones sold usually by the register in boutiques (singles not in packages) if you smell them, they have no odor...these are made by some of the packaged raw food companies and they are good about being more clean, the ones that don't smell are only the inner vein of the penis that has been stripped away from any impurities and grossness that is on the outside.

But don't hold me to this, just what I've been told by a distributor!

Here's a funny story...

First time I bought a bully stick (b4 I knew what they were), after the dog chewing on it forever, I went over to her and goofing off I asked her to share, so she gives it to me and as I'm asking my husband to look up online what they really are I'm sitting there pretending to chew on it. My husband looks at me and say "You might not want to be doing that! That's a bull penis!!" LOL I dropped it on the floor and laughed so hard!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> The reason I have been told some are stinky is because the cheaper ones are made of the same part of the body but high care is not taken in making them so the smell comes from the urine and filth that the animals sometime live in, the expensive ones sold usually by the register in boutiques (singles not in packages) if you smell them, they have no odor...these are made by some of the packaged raw food companies and they are good about being more clean, the ones that don't smell are only the inner vein of the penis that has been stripped away from any impurities and grossness that is on the outside.
> 
> But don't hold me to this, just what I've been told by a distributor!


Thanks for the info. That does seem to make a lot of sense. I will order mine from the bestbullysticks.com website instead of TSC. I assume their sticks are of the best quality.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I've tried all of the above. they love the bully sticks but end up swallowing the last few inches which always makes me nervous. They were ok about the Himalayan chews, not crazy about them but would chew on them awhile.

Marrow bones work the best for me. The butcher shop sells them by the bag, 6" and will cut in half if requested. I freeze them so it takes the longer to get the marrow out, then I refreeze and use again a couple of times. They are also more economical than the bullies.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I've tried all of the above. they love the bully sticks but end up swallowing the last few inches which always makes me nervous. They were ok about the Himalayan chews, not crazy about them but would chew on them awhile.
> 
> *Marrow bones work the best for me. The butcher shop sells them by the bag, 6" and will cut in half if requested. I freeze them so it takes the longer to get the marrow out, then I refreeze and use again a couple of times. They are also more economical than the bullies*.


 
I will have to see if I can find a butcher shop around me. I have heard of this suggestion before from a couple other members here. We are really limited around where I live, so I wonder if I could buy some like this from like a grocery store such as H-E-B or Brookshires?


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Mine was in the grocery store meat section labeled as "beef soup bones."

Another thing Saber likes is an elk antler. You can get them on the same site. I got mine at the farm store for, I think $5. It is a large size, about 7" long. I got one that is sliced in half lengthwise to expose the marrow, which is dry and very hard. She's had it a month and hasn't gotten all the marrow out yet.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Ok so when you do get your order of the himalayan treats if you don't mind let me know how it goes for Ridley and what your opinion is of them. I would appreciate that a lot.
> 
> *I think a blog for all those supposedly industructible toys is a fabulous idea.*


I also ordered the odor free bully sticks - 12" thick from bestbullysticks.com. I will be glad to let you know what Ridley thinks about them and the Himalayan Dog Chews!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

smdaigle said:


> I also ordered the odor free bully sticks - 12" thick from bestbullysticks.com. I will be glad to let you know what Ridley thinks about them and the Himalayan Dog Chews!


I order from bestbullysticks.com all the time and I don't think the regular ones smell at all and Lucy has been chewing on them for years.

I've had the ones from pet stores like petco and they absolutely stink. For some reason, the ones I get from bestbullysticks don't smell at all and I'm talking about the regular ones.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh was mad for the bully sticks at first but has cooled on them a bit lately- he does like the braided ones so I'm thinking it's because they're thicker and he doesn't have any feeling on the left side of his face yet. So those must be easier for him to feel in his mouth and chew on. He loves the Himalayan chews too.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

smdaigle said:


> I also ordered the odor free bully sticks - 12" thick from bestbullysticks.com. I will be glad to let you know what Ridley thinks about them and the Himalayan Dog Chews!


 
Thank you. I will be looking for your review.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

So I'm assuming that bullysticks are ok for a 10 week old? I'm so nervous about any kind of bones. I will NOT give rawhide...they just scare me! And for soup bones...is it ok to give a 10 week old one?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

jprice103 said:


> So I'm assuming that bullysticks are ok for a 10 week old? I'm so nervous about any kind of bones. I will NOT give rawhide...they just scare me! And for soup bones...is it ok to give a 10 week old one?


Yes, there are several members on this forum that give their young pups the bully sticks, soup bones, and the Himalayan chews.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

jprice103 said:


> So I'm assuming that bullysticks are ok for a 10 week old? I'm so nervous about any kind of bones. I will NOT give rawhide...they just scare me! And for soup bones...is it ok to give a 10 week old one?


Yes, BUT, supervise! I personally have never left any of those chews in the crate with Saber, or left her alone with them. She lays on her bed in the living room and I watch to be sure she is chewing safely.

The only things I leave IN the crate are Kongs and Nylabones.

Edited to add: I did give her the raw soup bone in the crate until she ate the raw meat off it, just for ease of cleanup, but I checked on her frequently and didn't just leave her alone in there for a long time.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> Yes, BUT, supervise! I personally have never left any of those chews in the crate with Saber, or left her alone with them. She lays on her bed in the living room and I watch to be sure she is chewing safely.
> 
> The only things I leave IN the crate are Kongs and Nylabones.


Yes, good advice when Jamie was younger the only thing I ever left in her crate was her kong. Supervision is essential with any treat. I have always had to watch Jamie closely with any treat because she likes to lay on her back tummy up chewing on something and that just scares me so much. I am a worry wart.


----------

